# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  Kā izveidot 30kV diodes pa lēto?

## Vinchi

Ja kādam ir vajadzība pēc augstsprieguma diodēm priekš sprieguma daudzkāršotāja var vienkārši ņemt 1N4007 diodes un slēgt virknē tā iegūt augstāku spriegumu. Vienas 30kv diodes cena sanāk aptuveni 60 santīmi + darbs tas tomēr ir lētāk nekā mikroviļņu krāsns diodes. Kā korpusu izmantoju kabeļu kanāla caurules un visu kārtīgi noizolē ar līmes pistoli.

Diodes var saspraust iekš breadboard lai vieglāk būtu salodēt.

----------


## cobalt

Cik labi tur izolācija? [kV]
Līmes pistoles tb.
Augstspriegumam ir baigais niķis aižšaut garām, kur vien var.. ja izolācija labi nepiegul, piemēram diodēm gar viņu virsmām no kontakta uz kontaktu izveidos ceļu.
Jo skatos diožu izvadi no viena gala līdz otram ir daudz tuvāk nekā tas ceļš, kas iet caur diodēm.

----------


## Vinchi

Nezinu labāku augstsprieguma dielektriķi par līmes pistoļu līmi  ::  Cik esmu izolējis nekad nav caursists.
Parastais epoksīgs kas ir nopērkams būvniecības veikalos kā dielektriķis galīgi neder jo drusku laikam vada elektrību.

----------


## Vikings

Es zinu ir noteikta tipa celtniecības silikoni kurus TV meistari izmanto remontētu rindu trafu aizsmērēšanai.
Otrs variants - aizliet tās diodes ar parafīnu, viņš ir šķidrs kā ūdens un ielīdīs visās šķirbās.

----------


## Vinchi

Parafīns ir labs dielektriķis tikai temperatūra ko tas iztur ir ļoti zema un cietība arī švaka, var viegli salauzt  :: 

Celtniecības silikoni ar varbūt ir ok bet lēni žūst ar ļoti nepatīkamu smaku un ja ielej kaut kur iekšā tad vispār nežust.  :: 

Vienā celtniecības veikalā teica ka ir speciāla elektro līme taču Bison viņu vairs neieved jo nav kas pērk droši vien maksā ļoti dārgi.

----------


## abergs

Visizplatītākie ir tā saucamie "etiķa" silikoni. Tiešām izcili smako!  ::  
Tos arī nebūtu vēlams izmantot elektronikā (un arī auto blīvēšanai) - satur etiķskābi - "saēd" metālu.
Ja pameklē var atrast "bezetiķa" silikonus. Tikai kā noteikt nepateikšu.
Un vēl no peredzes - dažas plastmasas mēdz izgaist(sadalīties) elektriskajā laukā.
Nācās redzēt puszgaisušas plastmasas detaļu atliekas remontējot krievu krāsainos lampiniekus  ::

----------


## dmd

ja nemaldos "neetiķa" ir akrila hermetiķi.

----------


## Vikings

Man bija problēmas ar auto plati kuru aizlēju ar akrilu, kā izmazgāju akrilu tā viss bija OK. Tā kā ar akrilu uzmanīgi un cik atceros tas ko izmantoja TV darbnīcā bija tieši silikons.

----------


## tvdx

pirms līmes pistoles varētu nopūst ar plastik70 un tad neveidotos mazie celinji,un ljooooti labi pieguleetu

----------


## guguce

Lai pārbaudītu silikonus es daru tā - uz veikalā pirktas skrūves galvas  
uzspiežu silikonu un atstāju uz pāris nedēļām. Ja cinkojums zem silikona ir 
nosūbējis, tad silikons man neder.

----------


## Powerons

300kV diodes no 300 UF4007 diodēm
Salodē saspraužot uz breadboard.
Labs izolātors starp diodēm ir līmes pistoles līme.

----------


## Isegrim

Vai tās diodes ir tik ideāli vienādas? Man senos laikos arīdzan ievajadzējās dažus kV; tomēr sašuntēju ar pretestībām diodes. Tās gan bija sovjetu КД203Г.

----------


## marizo

Hmm, vai tik diožu max darba spriegumu neierobežo pieļaujamais spriegums sprostvirzienā Ur? No diožu V/A raksturlīknes tas apgabals izskatās kā Zēnera diodei. Attiecīgi sanāk- kad kāda virknes diode sasniedz savu Ur, tā sāk_ vairāk_ vadīt strāvu un spriegums uz tās _stabilizējas_ nevis nekontrolēti pieaug.

----------


## Isegrim

Reāli 300 kV "nošūs" šai konstrukcijai pa ārpusi. Ne tas _hot melt gļuks_ ar izcilām īpašībām, ne attālums pietiekams. Drīzāk tādam spriegumam diodes būtu lodējamas cita citai galā garā strīpā. Paskaties uz izolatoriem _tikai_ 110 kV gaisa līnijai.

----------


## Jurkins

Tieši tā, kā Isegrim rakstīja. Es arī sen atpakaļ esmu taisījis ap 10kV daudzkāršotāju. Ja nebija šuntētas ar pretestībām, lidoja ārā ka prieks. Neatceros gan to, kādas diodes izmantoju, noteikti, ka PSRS ražojuma.

----------


## Obsis

Baidos, ka noplūdes strāvu I(R) tas ir I(o) izkliede radīs U(R) izkliedi, un tad uz vienas diodes var izrādīties 29 kV un uz visām citām reizē tikai 1 kV. Sāksies Jaungada salūtu sērija. To izlabos katrai diodei paralēla 4M7 pretestība. 
Manuprāt tas ir tik sarežģīts process, ka vieglāk ir iztērēt dažus santīmus vairāk un pasūtīt veikalā pareizu diodi.
Turklāt cik skatos rietumu demokrātijās taisītās iekārtās, tad pēdējā laikā pat ļoti nopietnas firmas diožu šuntēšanu ar pretestībām vairs nepraktizē. Respektīvi - mūsdienu diodes ir tik ļoti precīzi vienādas, ka ar 20% drošības rezervi ir gana lai salūtu sērija nebūtu iespējama.

----------


## Obsis

Tikai skatieties, neuzraujaties uz to, ka 1N4007 ir izteikti lēna. Ja ģenerators nav gluži ar tīkla frekvenci, tad jāņem UF4007.
Bet manā gadījumā vajag 4 ampēri Grecu un karināt četras paralēli nav prāta darbs, nu galīgi nepavisam nav. Tāpēc izvēlējos STTH512FP ar cenu 0,876 Eur Farnelī. No stiklaplasta vienu un biezāka getinaksa otru izgriezu ar virsfrēzi cirkuļa galā divas šeibes ar diametru 28cm. Ar jeboņīta distanceriem tās nofiksēju kopā 6cm viena no otras. No vecām Era kseroksa plātnēm izgriezu 120gab 60x80mm plāksnītes un pakā apfrēzēju, lai tām ir četras ausis 3x3mm, un ausīm pretī šeibēs saurbu caumuriņus. Savākt bija pagrūti, jo visas jāsatur pozīcijā, pirms saskrūvēts, bet nomenedžet to var. Augšējai šeibei centrā ventilatorelis, lai dzesē plāksnes. Vārdu sakot 120 diodes, 120 plāksnes, 30 kV un 5 Ampēri - nieka desmitdaļmegavats ar asti. Vienīgā ķibele, ka institūtam nogrieza nule ievada jaudu, un ievadā vairs ir tikai puse nepieciešamā.... Atkal jāķer kreņķis. Kārtīgu elektronu lielgabalu vairs nedod uzķibināt....

----------


## Obsis

RE:""Reāli 300 kV "nošūs" šai konstrukcijai pa ārpusi. Ne tas _hot melt gļuks_ ar izcilām īpašībām, ne attālums pietiekams.""
Nav tik traki. 1kV/mm droši necauršuj un 3 kV/mm parasti necauršuj. Tātad 30 kV = 10...30 mm. Un laukā uz staba ir tik daudz tapēc, ka lietus līst un rasa lāso.

Bet vot dzese gan te ir galīgi nekārtībā. Šī tipa diodēm ražotājs paredzējis dzesi caur kājiņām. Tāpēc aizsegt  VIENĪGO dzesi ar sastingušo puņķi ir ļoti nesaprātīgi, ja grib kaut tuvoties tam atļautajam Ampēram. Eleganta konstrakšena sanāk, ja sacērt vara plāksnītes, piemēram atlocot un sazāģējot santeh cauruli, un katrā caurulītē divi milimetru urbumi, viena diode pa labi, otra pa kreisi. Domāju, ka  kādi 15-20mm ir vairāk kā pietiekams diametrs šiem radiatoreļiem.

P.S. Daudz vēlāk, kad viss jau tiek izgatavots un likts kopā: montāža uz divām izfrēzētajām tapām izrādījās velnišķīgi neērta, jo pat ja izdodas visu vienlaicīgi balansējot pirkstgalos nostatīt vertikāli un augšējo šeibi uzmaukt, tad mazākā elektriska rakstura kļūme, ja tā prasa kādas vai kādu diožu nomaiņu, un izrādās ka verķis ir pilnīgi un galīgi neremontabls. Tāpēc gala variantā konstrukcijā ieviesu izmaiņas. Proti, ar galdnieku tipa klanāmo pa divi štangi šļūcināmo darbgaldiņu (līdzīgu kā www.enoliktava.lv/products/32788) iefrēzē 120 gropes ap 2mm dziļumā gan apakšējā gan augšējā šeibē. Tad šeibes samontē un tikai tad kā pa sliedītēm šļūcina iekšā radiatora plāksnītes. Montāža viegla un vienkāršā, un iefrēzējumu taisīšana pat veselu dienu neaizņēma.

P.P.S. -pēdējais apdeits
Lai arī sliedes mašīna ir diezgan precīzs instruments, tomēr neprecizitātes summējas 120 reizes, cik man plāksnīšu ar diodēm, un beigās vairākās vietās 1,0 mm spraugas vietā izrādījās 0,5mm, kas ir pilnīgi un galīgi neakceptabli. Otrkārt, mehāniķis biku kļūdījās un abas šeibes izfrēzēja spoguļrakstā, tāpēc grāvītis augšā un apakšā ir viens pret otru fāzē nobīdīts. Tāpēc vienu šeibi noglabāju nebaltai dienai un konstrukciju stipri vienkāršoju.  Apakšējā plāksne  paliek tā pati, 8mm bieza ar iefrēzējumiem 3mm dziļumā. Augšējā plāksne ir stikla tekstolīts (lieki teikt ka bez folijas), 1,5mm bieza diametrā 28cm, bez iefrēzējumiem. Diožu kājām ieurbumi netiek taisīti, kājas atduroties pret plāksnes malu ir tas faktors, kas nosaka radiatora ieslīdēšanas dziļumu, virzienā uz centru.  Lai radiatori nesakristu čupā, tekstolītā taisa 120 urbumus kuros iegriež M4 vītni. Sanāk kādi 2 vai 3 vijumi, vairāk arī nevajag. Vītnē ieskrūvē 4mm plastmasu metināšanas piedevstiepli, tā kā reizi ir 4mm resna, 120 puļķīši katrs 15mm garš. Kad viss savākts, ļoti taupīgi iesmērē epoksi, lai šamie nevar patvarīgi atskrūvēties. Vispār šie elektrodi ir izteikti ovāli (no 4,2 līdz 3,4mm), un tas ir labi, jo ļauj pieregulēt spraugas individuāli. Ak jā, radiatoriem austiņas nācās nokniebt, tās nav vajadzīgas.
Kāpēc radiatori neizkrīt ārā prom no centra - diodes tak ir salodētas. Šai konstrukcijā ir vēl kāds pluss - jebkuru diodi jebkurā brīdī var izņemt un nomainīt. Turklāt konstrukcija izskatās nu ļoooti eleganta.

Un nobeigumā: Vēl ir jautājums - gaisu pūst vai sūkt. Normāli protams it kā būtu pūst,  jo sūcot pazeminās gaisa spiediens un dzese pasliktinās nu vismaz par  20-30%. Taču augstspriegumamdaudz vairāk būtu jāuztraucas par putēkļiem,  tie maitas pielīp itvisur. Tāpēc gaisu pūšot tas izskrien cauri  šaurajai vietai un tālāk virzās 6cm gar radiatoru, kur noteikti jekburš  puteklis pielips. Un kad tas savienos 1mm plato spraugu, tad apirāts  noklāsies. Tāpēc izvēlējos tomēr sūkt gaisu. Jo tad tas lēnām sākumā un  tad aizvien ātrāk un ātrāk skrien paralēli radiatoram, resnie putēkļi  salīp tur kur vēl plats, bet šaurajā vietā aerodinamika visu izrauj  cauri bezmaz ar svilpienu. Savukārt dzeses mazspēju kompensē tas, ka  lietoju 2 ventilatorus, vienu augšējā pankūkā, un otru apakšējajā.

----------

